# How to flash bios on Acer Aspire Notebook



## don-tn (Jan 12, 2012)

I have an Acer Aspire 9410. The monitor has nothing but a black screen. I hooked up an external monitor with the same result. I have read Acer has a problem and the bios needs to be flashed. I found instructions for other models but not sure what to do on this one.

I have the bios downloaded.

Can anyone help me flash the bios on this machine without being able to see the screen?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you tried getting into current BIOS.

Restart your computer and press DEL key 2-3 times.

It will launch the BIOS.


You can create a Bootable Flash drive to flash the bios:

. Make a USB bootable drive using this creator:
HPUSBFW.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Maher Jazairi
2. Then download the http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...xt=oot files&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13264636753411 and extract them to a folder of your choice

3. Run the HPUSBFW program.










Select the correct USB device from the drop-down menu, set file system to FAT32 and check Create a DOS startup disk.

4. Then browse for the extracted boot files (now in the folder of your choice) and press start to begin formating it.

*Flashing BIOS*

1. rename new download BIOD to *newbios.rom* and save it to the USB drive

2. Download and save the AFUDOS flash utility to the USB.

3. Insert the USB drive into the USB port. Then, while the PC is booting up, press F8 to enter the boot option. Select the USB drive.

4. At the C: type *afudos /inewbios.rom /pbnc /n*

5. The bios will then begin flashing. Dont do anything until the bios is finished flashing and you are instructed to reboot.

6. Finally, shut down and CLR CMOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do not make multiple posts on the same subject. It's confusing and makes it difficult to assist you.http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ck-screen-please-help-623997.html#post3584182


----------



## don-tn (Jan 12, 2012)

The screen is completely black. I tried hitting the delete key several times. I get no video on the screen at all. Power light comes on and CD Spins up. That is it.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

don-tn said:


> The screen is completely black. I tried hitting the delete key several times. I get no video on the screen at all. Power light comes on and CD Spins up. That is it.


 
In that case you need to go for flashing bios.


----------



## don-tn (Jan 12, 2012)

How do I flash the bios if I can't see the screen? Your message above says at the c: type. I can't see the C:

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

See the instruction for creating a Bootable usb drive which will allow you to boot in dos mode.


----------

